# Sansa Clip will not work in car



## shannon081704 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have an aux. plug on my radio in my car. I bought a sansa clip today as well as a 3.5mm Audio Cable made by Belkin. I went to plug in my cable into my car to listen to my clip through my car speakers and it did not work. I dont know if i should get an adaptor or what. Please help ME!:4-dontkno


----------

